# Lüfter aussen anbringen?



## mosimoon (6. Februar 2014)

*Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Hallo Com,

ich habe mir gestern mein ersten PC zusammen gebaut.
Ich habe vorhin Smite gespielt. Dabei ist mein PC abgestürtzt.
Ich glaube es lag an der Temperatur des CPU´s die lag bei einem weiteren test mit dem Spiel Smite bei max. 56° da eigentlich mein CPU Kühler zu groß ist um ander seite noch ein Lüfter anzubringen habe ich mir über legt einen aussen anzubringen.

Ich habe noch einen 140x140mm Lüfter rumliegen den ich dafür verwenden könnte.
Er sollte dann die alte warme Luft raussaugen.

Oder sollte ich mir leiber ein 80x80mm Lüfter kaufen und ihn an der hinter Seite des Gehäuses befestigen wo auch innen platz wäre.

Was meint ihr? Ich danke schon mal im vorraus. Weitere fragen werden gerne beantwortet.

Gruß Mosimoon


Edit:

CPU: Xeon e3 1230v3
GPU: GTX 770 Jetstream
Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg
Festplatte1: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo
Festplatte2: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
CPU-kühler: Raijintek Themis
RAM: 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS3-S Midi Tower 
Lüfter: Nur der vorinstallierter Gehäuselüfter 120x120mm verbaut.

Die oben genannten Messungen waren bei einer Raumtemperatur von 17° +/- 1


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Naja, die maximale Temp hängt vom CPU ab. Welche CPU hast du denn verbaut? und wie siehts mit den restlichen Komponenten aus.... Netzteil, GPU, usw.


----------



## mosimoon (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

CPU: Xeon e3 1230v3
GPU: GTX 770 Jetstream
Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg
Festplatte1: 120GB Samsung 840 Evo
Festplatte2: 2000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST2000DM001
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
CPU-kühler: Raijintek Themis
RAM: 4x4GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600
Gehäuse: Sharkoon VS3-S Midi Tower

Die oben genannten Messungen waren bei einer Raumtemperatur von 17° +/- 1


----------



## stevie4one (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte ... Welche Hardware (CPU, CPU-Kühler, Gehäuse, Netzteil, wo sind wie viele und welche Lüfter)?

Edith sagt: Hardware-Facts sind jetzt da. Hast du den Kühler richtig montiert und den Lüfter am CPU_FAN Anschluss? Lüftersteuerung vom Board arbeitet korrekt?

Laut den Specs vom gehäuse passt hinten doch nur ein 80er oder 92er Lüfter. Wie willst du da nen 140er anbringen?


----------



## mosimoon (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Habe ich schon rein geschrieben werde den Thread bearbeiten.


Edit:

Lüfter ist korrekt montiert saugt frisch Luft an. 
Auch richtig angeschlossen. 
Das mit der Lüftersteuerung vom Board hab ich keine ahnung

Das mit 80x80mm war eine fehl Information dort passt ein 92x92mm Lüfter rein
Das mit dem 140x140mm an der seite dort sind Löcher wo man einen anbringen kann.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*



mosimoon schrieb:


> Hallo Com,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern mein ersten PC zusammen gebaut.
> Ich habe vorhin Smite gespielt. Dabei ist mein PC abgestürtzt.
> Ich glaube es lag an der Temperatur des CPU´s die lag bei einem weiteren test mit dem Spiel Smite bei max. 56° da eigentlich mein CPU Kühler zu groß ist um ander seite noch ein Lüfter anzubringen habe ich mir über legt einen aussen anzubringen.



In deinem Zimmer ist es aber kalt...17°C bibbbbbber 

Also 56 °C ist ein Traumwert (letztlich ja auch den kalten Raumtemperaturen geschuldet), von zu hohen Temperaturen kommt der Absturz ganz sicher nicht! Das mit der 140er Bastellösung wird also wenig bis gar keinen Effekt haben. 

Ich würde eher noch mal den Absturz beschreiben - könnte auch ein simples Treiberproblem sein.


----------



## mosimoon (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Ja lüften muss auch mal sein^^

Ehm sollte ich dann ein 92mm Lüfter an der Hinterseite befestigen für einen Airflow?

Hab halt gespielt nach der dritten runde kam Bluescreen und der PC hat sich neu Hochgefahren.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*



mosimoon schrieb:


> Ja lüften muss auch mal sein^^
> 
> Ehm sollte ich dann ein 92mm Lüfter an der Hinterseite befestigen für einen Airflow?
> 
> Hab halt gespielt nach der dritten runde kam Bluescreen und der PC hat sich neu Hochgefahren.


 


Aber nicht wegen 56 °C CPU Temperatur - da bist du noch Meilenweit entfernt von nem Absturz - sicher das Du richtig ausgelesen hast (Core Temp oder ähnliches loggt den Max Wert - schau mal da nach). 
Ladt dir dann bitte auch noch GPU-Z runter und wähle im Reiter "Sensors" an und beobachte auch mal die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte. 

Treiber aktuell?

Bluescreen deutet eher auf ein Arbeitsspeicher Problem hin. Sind die Timings okay bzw. die Spannung? 
DDR3 kann ziemlich zickig sein...


----------



## mosimoon (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Ich habe Coretemp für die messungen benutzt...

Beim RAM dürfte eig alles oke sein aber was ist Timings?


----------



## Asptx (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

dieser hier zb: 
Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS8G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hat die speicherlatenz CL9 das ist hier mit timings gemeint (+trcd,trp,tras). hast du dort iwas verändert ? 

und wie meine vorredner schon sagten kann man bei dir ein temperaturproblem ziemlich sicher ausschließen zumindest im bezug auf die cpu  

LG


----------



## mosimoon (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Ne hab da nichts verändert und bis jetzt ist auch nicht einmal mehr abgestürtzt.


----------



## Chimera (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Ein kleiner Tip: auch in Gehäusen, wo im Heck nur 2x 80mm/1x 92mm Lüfis passen, kann man nen 120mm Lüfi montieren. Dazu braucht man nur z.B. von Nesteq die magnetischen Lüfterhalter (gibt sie auch von Prolimatech): NesteQ - Leading in innovation . So hab ich in meinem Asus Vento im Heck nen 120-er Lüfi seit Jahren am laufen, da auch dort max. 2 kleine 80mm oder eben 1 kleiner 92mm Lüfi passen würde von den Löchern her (vom Platz her passt aber eben auch ein 120-er). Und wegen den Magneten muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, dass die irgend etwas im PC zerstören, man sollte sie halt nur nicht direkt an den Festplatten anbringen (schreibt Nesteq aber auch, dass man sie min. 10cm von HDDs entfernt anbringen sollt)  Wie gesagt, halten nunmehr seit paar Jahren den Lüfi in meinem einen Sys und dieses läuft noch immer 1A stabil. Vorallem kommt einem so was billiger als extra ein neues Gehäuse kaufen und ist auch einfacher als extra Löcher bohren.


Edit: Hier, dies wären noch die Prolimatech Magnete: Prolimatech Magnetic Pin to Make Shuffling Fans Around a Case Snappy | TechPowerUp Forums.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*



mosimoon schrieb:


> Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg


 

Hm, ich würde hier ansetzen.


----------



## Asptx (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*



> Zitat Zitat von mosimoon Beitrag anzeigen
> Netzteil: 530 Watt Thermaltake Hamburg
> 
> Hm, ich würde hier ansetzen.



also das nt ist zwar nicht sonderlich gut und es wäre bestimmt auch nicht das schlechteste das bei gelegenheit mal zu tauschen, aber solange es keinen fehler hat es müsste es es das alles schon verkraften. 
Wie alt ist denn das nt ? 

noch eine andere frage: smite hat doch eigentlich einen release-date ende märz 2014 oder ? 

LG


----------



## mosimoon (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*



Asptx schrieb:


> Wie alt ist denn das nt ?
> 
> noch eine andere frage: smite hat doch eigentlich einen release-date ende märz 2014 oder ?


 
Alles Komponenten ca 1Monat.

Es ist noch in der Beta.


----------



## crass127 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Lüfter aussen anbringen?*

Hallo, sind alle Treiber bei dir aktuell?
Prüfe es bitte mal, die beste möglichkeit, damit SlimDrivers - Download - CHIP
Ansonsten, mal eine Systemreperatur mit dem Windows Datentrager starten.
Fals das Problem weiter besteht,würde ich auch wie schon  -Shorty- meinet, mal das Netzteil tauschen und schauen ob das Problem weiter besteht, könnte daran liegen.
Man glaube es mir nicht aber mein be quiet! e9 straight power ist, wo ich es vor einem 1 Jahr gekauft habe auch nach 2 Wochen defekt gewesen aber die Retoure hats geregelt und seit dem läuft das neue Tadellos.


----------

